# It's our annual open house weekend wish us luck



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

We only open up the place to visitors once a year on the last weekend in July. Looks like it's going to be a hot one this year. Wish us luck we get a lot of our donations on open house weekend and this year our mail-in donations are down about 50% owing to the bad economy and the threatened tax law changes. So we're hoping we get a good open house weekend. Hard to feed all these fellows with no money.

NAB


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

Good Luck!


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

NAB, I'd be happy to send a few coins from The Old Quarter Jar if you would post a mail-in address. I really appreciate all you do for the wildlife, particularly for the eagles & owls and I love all your photos.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Me too, Nab!!

*WISHING ALL THE BEST!!*

PLEASE let us know how things go!

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Nab,
Please post address. I would like to donate in Maggie's name.
Daryl


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

same here, best of luck for getting what you need!


----------



## rainbows (Aug 19, 2008)

pigeonmama said:


> Nab,
> Please post address. I would like to donate in Maggie's name.
> Daryl


Excellent idea, Daryl, Maggie loved Nab's rescue stories & photos.
Nab..please post a snail mail address or PM an address to those 
of us that are interested in donating.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Best of luck.
Please do post a snail mail address, or PM to somebody.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Best of luck with your open house, Nab! I hope you raise some major googaluks .. it's tough out there in these times.

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I too wish you the absolute best of luck!! I know you deserve it and with all the great karma you guys have put out there, it has to come back to you!


----------



## kbbigman (Jun 4, 2009)

Nab my computer wouldn't let me see your picture in this thread for some reason?!?! Anyway was trying to see if you had a web site etc to view your place as its a bit far for me to travel from the UK?? Michelle


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Open House did OK*

Saturday we only had about 10 people, but Sunday we did real good had 50-60 folks and we made a little over $400+ in donations. Not as good as in the past when we would make $1500-2000 but considering the hard times and threatened tax changes we felt pretty good about getting the $400. One good thing that happened is the manager at one of the local national chain copy places is going to print our newsletter and give it to us at cost. That will save us about $1500 in printing costs - a major help right now because the donations don't come in unless we get the newsletter out and we just haven't had the cash to produce and print the thing. I'm a little reluctant to post our mailing address here, I think I read some where that soliciting is against the TOS here and I don't want to risk getting kicked out. I think it's OK for me to post our website though. It's one a nice couple donated to us a few years back so it's not up to date and it's not very fancy, no e-donations etc. but is does give a good overveiw of the operation and some of the 4800 birds that Nancy has rescued over the past 31 years. Just click on the 'visit our infirmary" link at the bottom to see some of the rescue stories.

http://www.waifnv.org/

NAB  

And my little Canada Goose has graduated to the outdoor Pelican pen and is having a ball, much better than living in a small back bathroom.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

OH my goodness, Nab!!

HOW he has grown! WELL DONE!!

Sorry to hear that you didn't get as much in donations this year. I know many of us here are willing to help. 

I will PM you...many thanks for posting an update!

Love, Hugs and Scritches TO ALL

Shi


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Clicked on to your site, Nab.,.... very informative even if the rescues aren't current...but we get your current saves here so all is good. Am awaiting your new Newsletter and my few coins are on the way.


----------



## kbbigman (Jun 4, 2009)

Thank you for the website link Nab, it was really good to be able to see some of your hard work, as a newbie here I wasn't sure what had gone on in the past, wishing you all the luck for the future and hope the donations come flooding in.


----------

